# κάδρο



## Inachus (Mar 21, 2012)

Όλο και πιο συχνά ακούω τη λέξη "κάδρο" με μεταφορική σημασία κυρίως στις ειδήσεις αλλά και αλλού. Προσωπικά δεν την χρησιμοποιώ ακόμη. 
Π.χ._ Το… *κάδρο* του «νέου ΠΑΣΟΚ» λοιπόν δεν χωράει άλλους, καθώς το επιτελείο του Ευάγγελου Βενιζέλου δεν επιθυμεί να υπάρξει διασπορά ή αποπροσανατολισμός του κεντρικού μηνύματος του Κινήματος._ Η πηγή.

Πώς θα οριοθετούσαμε τη σημασία αυτή (νομίζω δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά) ; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Μήπως αυτό απο βίκι
Cadre principally refers to committed people within an organization that form, or have the capacity to form, the backbone of that organization.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Καλή η απορία σου, αλλά μέχρι να έχω την καινούργια έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ ανοιχτή εδώ δίπλα μου, δεν μπορώ πια να πω «Δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά». Υποψιάζομαι ότι πέρασε από τη γλώσσα του κινηματογράφου και της φωτογραφίας στη δημοσιογραφική γλώσσα, που θέλει να βάζει πράγματα στο κάδρο αντί να τα *εντάσσει* (ρήμα που είναι και λίγο περίεργο στον αόριστο). Δεν είναι δηλαδή άμεση μεταφραστική επιρροή από κάποιο _frame_ ή _picture_ (δεν συζητάω καν για αγγλικό _cadre_ ή ιταλικό _quadro_).


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλωσει το _σκηνικό_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Δες παραδείγματα από εφημερίδες.

Λένε π.χ. «έβαλε τον Χ στο κάδρο των υπευθύνων». Άντε να πεις «συγκατέλεξε».


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 22, 2012)

"Θεώρησε ότι ο Χ είναι ένας από τους υπεύθυνους/ βρίσκεται/ καταλέγεται μεταξύ των υπευθύνων" "Χαρακτήρισε/ Υπέδειξε/ ["Φωτογράφησε"] τον Χ ως έναν από τους υπεύθυνους" "Δήλωσε/ Έκρινε ότι ο Χ βρίσκεται μεταξύ των υπευθύνων".

Αυτό το ρημάδι το κάδρο σε τι το χρειαζόμαστε εκτός από το να δείξουμε τη δουλικότητα και τη μεταφραστική ένδειά μας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μεταφραστική δουλικότητα (εκτός αν έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο νου σου). Αυτονομημένο είναι, και μάλλον ξεκίνησε από τη φωτογραφία (μου αρέσει η συνώνυμη διατύπωση «τον φωτογράφισε ως/σαν έναν από τους υπεύθυνους»). 

Ωστόσο, απορώ, αφού ακριβώς έχουμε τόσες και τόσες απλές και καθημερινές διατυπώσεις, γιατί να πρέπει να στριμωχτούμε σ' ένα κάδρο...


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 22, 2012)

Άμα δεν μας κάνει το κάδρο, υπάρχει και η _κορνίζα_, με την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία. Ίσως σαν έκφραση να είναι και παλιότερη του κάδρου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Άμα δεν μας κάνει το κάδρο, υπάρχει και η _κορνίζα_, με την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία. Ίσως σαν έκφραση να είναι και παλιότερη του κάδρου.


Μου χαλάς τη θεωρία μου για τη φωτογραφική τέχνη, γιατί δεν λέμε _κορνίζα_ στη φωτογράφιση — μόνο μετά, όταν μοστράρουμε το δημιούργημά μας.
Θέλω ευρήματα για να με πείσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure t'ing.

1. Κύριο μέλημα του κομματικού δημάρχου είναι η απομάκρυνσή του από την κορνίζα των υπευθύνων που μας έφτασαν στο παρά πέντε της απώλειας και του τελευταίου κεκτημένου μας. (Από εδώ)

2. Μα η Ιρλανδία βγήκε πλέον από την κορνίζα της εντίμου και ηρωικής πενίας. Το σμαραγδένιο νησί ζει μέρες ιλιγγιώδους οικονομικής ανέλιξης. (Από εδώ)

3. Ως καλός κυνηγός έκανε πράξη περίφημα το μ΄ ννα σμπάρο τρία...τριγόνια: Μπήκε στην "κορνίζα" των μέσων ενημέρωσης (άκου αντιπεριφερειάρχης Έβρου...), αντιπολιτευόμενος τον Ποδηλατικό Γύρο, επεσκίασε ολίγον τι το ζήτημα της εύρεσης των εικόνων και κατάφερε να κάνει μπαρούτι και το δήμο Ιωαννιτών (Για τον Περιφερειάρχη, θα μάθουμε... (Από εδώ)

4. Την ανακάλυψα τυχαία στο internet, μετά από πολλά χρόνια, σε μια αναζήτηση ανθρώπων που είχαν μέσα τους την σπίθα, που είχαμε ονειρευτεί κάτι παραπάνω, ανθρώπων που δεν ήταν τυχαίοι, που δεν ήταν μέσα στα πράγματα, αλλά τα παρακολουθούσαν με μια άλλη γνώση, με μια σοφία, παιδική τότε, που όμως ήταν θέμα χρόνου να ωριμάσει. Ανθρώπων έξω από την κορνίζα. (Από εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Ωραία. Μπορεί τώρα να αναλάβει ο Ρογήρος εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις. Από την άλλη, πώς να στερηθούμε τέτοια ποίηση; «Η απομάκρυνσή του από την κορνίζα των υπευθύνων». Πού 'σαι, Τσαγκαρουσιάνε, που θες και μαστοριλίκια...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλή η απορία σου, αλλά μέχρι να έχω την καινούργια έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ ανοιχτή εδώ δίπλα μου, δεν μπορώ πια να πω «Δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά».


Το ΛΝΕΛ (2012) έχει μόνο τις τρεις κυριολεκτικές σημασίες στο λήμμα _κάδρο _— καμία μεταφορική.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2012)

Into and out of the frame 


Out of the picture, out of the frame - The Crew Cuts


----------

